# Dragon Star Wars kits



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

We've seen the AT-AT announcement before, but now Dragon has actual prototypes to present of the first releases in their 1/35 line of Star Wars kits:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I hope the prototypes were assembled wrong...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Somebody at SSM posed their Bandai walker in the same position and said it looks the same. It's the camera angle. Not to worry.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That's great!

The Snowspeeder looks like they forced the long barrels parallel instead of convergent when they put it together. 1/35 is a good scale for this subject


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Pose corrected & size reference:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh, good, more kits of subjects that have already been done. Why are these companies afraid of producing a decent A-Wing kit, or a B-Wing, or a Blockade Runner, or a Sandcrawler, or...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Right?


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> Oh, good, more kits of subjects that have already been done. Why are these companies afraid of producing a decent A-Wing kit, or a B-Wing, or a Blockade Runner, or a Sandcrawler, or...


They need to sell the sure-fire ones first then they can do the more obscure ships...maybe.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The trouble is with all the manufacturers producing the same kit subjects, even in different scales is that there would be a glut of them on the market, which MIGHT affect sales and stop any contemplation of doing more obscure subjects.

BTW Does anyone know if the Disney rights fiasco going to affect sale of the Dragon kits in different regions around the world like the Bandai "only in Japan" farce?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> The trouble is with all the manufacturers producing the same kit subjects, even in different scales is that there would be a glut of them on the market, which MIGHT affect sales and stop any contemplation of doing more obscure subjects.
> 
> BTW Does anyone know if the Disney rights fiasco going to affect sale of the Dragon kits in different regions around the world like the Bandai "only in Japan" farce?


That's the big money question. I don't hear anyone saying a thing at this point, so, we have to wait until product is actually shipping to be disappointed. 

Is it wrong I want to take that 1/35 AT-ST, slather it in zimmerite, slap some Tiger III decals on it?

(joke punchline would be shouting "I'm turning Japanese!" . Any armor builder knows what I mean.  )


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Xenodyssey said:


> The trouble is with all the manufacturers producing the same kit subjects, even in different scales is that there would be a glut of them on the market, which MIGHT affect sales and stop any contemplation of doing more obscure subjects.


And that would probably be their defense. "Yes, they've been done before, but not in 1/35 scale." 



Xenodyssey said:


> BTW Does anyone know if the Disney rights fiasco going to affect sale of the Dragon kits in different regions around the world like the Bandai "only in Japan" farce?


They've already established the precedent with Bandai's Star Wars kits, so I think it would be more surprising if they _didn't_. Not that it matters much; I've had no problems getting the Bandai kits I wanted at reasonable prices despite the sales restrictions.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> And that would probably be their defense. "Yes, they've been done before, but not in 1/35 scale."
> 
> They've already established the precedent with Bandai's Star Wars kits, so I think it would be more surprising if they _didn't_. Not that it matters much; I've had no problems getting the Bandai kits I wanted at reasonable prices despite the sales restrictions.


Yes, so have I. The Bandai kits are buyable for those willing to hunt them down.

But they would sell more if the restrictions weren't there. As would Dragon.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I think it is just a given that overseas companies are restricted in their licensed sales now- it has always been this way but it is being enforced for once.
Bandai makes excellent kits and it is not that hard to find them at decent prices- their Star Trek line was also very good and IMO worth seeking out (it was much harder to find them back when they were new).

The big thing about all these subject duplications is whether the new kits bring something new to the table. FineMolds ruled until Bandai produced more accurate kits. 
Now Dragon has entered the fray. Their kits look good, the accuracy is still a bit of a concern though some of it was the result of poor assembly/posing/photography. How close they are to the filming models probably won't be known until they are actually in the hands of people to see first hand. To me the only really unique thing Dragon has brought to the table is their choice of scale. Some subjects like the Snowspeeder are pretty small even in 1/48. I hope they do well with their Star Wars line so that they will expand it to include some subjects which have not been released before.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

KUROK said:


> They need to sell the sure-fire ones first then they can do the more obscure ships...maybe.


Yes, and how many times have we heard that one.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, like all those blockade runners, hospital ships, B-wings and a-Wings that Fine Molds and Bandai made?


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> Yes, so have I. The Bandai kits are buyable for those willing to hunt them down.
> 
> But they would sell more if the restrictions weren't there. As would Dragon.


Actually, Amazon has all of the Bandai kits at pretty good prices.
A lot of the time, you can get them with Prime free 2 day shipping.

That is where I've been getting mine.

Andy


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

harrier1961 said:


> Actually, Amazon has all of the Bandai kits at pretty good prices.
> A lot of the time, you can get them with Prime free 2 day shipping.
> 
> That is where I've been getting mine.
> ...


Yep. I got a couple from Hobby Link Japan before the deadline hit, and the others through Amazon. Amazon's prices, for the most part, have been only two to five dollars more per kit.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Zombie_61 said:


> Oh, good, more kits of subjects that have already been done. Why are these companies afraid of producing a decent A-Wing kit, or a B-Wing, or a Blockade Runner, or a Sandcrawler, or...


What, you don't want another, say, 1/144 Falcon kit?!

Here it is, anyway:










Look sharp!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah but an AMT or Bandai Scout Walker doesn't make any money for Dragon. If Dragon were to only do kits of Star Wars ships that no one else did, all that is left is the stuff that no one really cares about.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

electric indigo said:


> What, you don't want another, say, 1/144 Falcon kit?!


Sorry, Dragon. Swing and a miss. The kit is incorrectly based on the 3-footer, not the 5-footer. The TFA Falcon is unquestionably based on the 5-footer. On Dragon's version the hull is too flatly curved, the docking ring walls are too high near the gun port discs, and the sidewalls seem too high relative to the overall thickness of the ship. Guys... it's poor research to just slap the rectangular TFA radar dish on the 3-footer and call it a day. Come on. Try harder.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

For a company making a serious commitment in tooling for a new product line Dragon sure seems to be doing a half way job of researching the subjects. This is not the 'close enough' seventies, this is the twenty first century and people notice the differences.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Hunk A Junk said:


> Guys... it's poor research to just slap the rectangular TFA radar dish on the 3-footer and call it a day. Come on. Try harder.


Just to keep track: which kit is based on the 5-footer?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

SteveR said:


> Just to keep track: which kit is based on the 5-footer?


The Bandai 1/144 Falcon is based off of the 5' Falcon.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

To be complete-
The CGI mesh used for the 'The Force Awakens' SFX is based on the five footer, Disney provided the mesh to Bandai for use in creating the 1/144 Falcon kit. This was an earlier version of the mesh than was used in the final production, the most telling is the sidewalls are symmetrical. Proportions, hull curvature and most detail is identical to what is seen on screen.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Richard Baker said:


> To be complete-
> The CGI mesh used for the 'The Force Awakens' SFX is based on the five footer, Disney provided the mesh to Bandai for use in creating the 1/144 Falcon kit. This was an earlier version of the mesh than was used in the final production, the most telling is the sidewalls are symmetrical. Proportions, hull curvature and most detail is identical to what is seen on screen.


Understanding all that went into it fully, the Bandai kit is the closest and most accurate kit of the 5' Falcon we have to this date. While I am happy that some guys like the 32"Model, I personally never did, Elongated cockpit, Flat hull...yuch!

I hope that Bandai gets us a larger version...and it's The Falcon from Star Wars...With the three landing gear wells.:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks ... and the big 1/72 FM/Revell Falcon is also based on the 5-footer?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

SteveR said:


> Thanks ... and the big 1/72 FM/Revell Falcon is also based on the 5-footer?


No. The big 1/72 Fine Molds is also based off of that 32" Model Not the 5'.:thumbsup:


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm convinced that the Dragon model *IS* the 1/144 Fine Molds with a newly tooled dish. I have my Fine Molds right here, and they are identical.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

Captain Han Solo said:


> While I am happy that some guys like the 32"Model, I personally never did, Elongated cockpit, Flat hull...yuch!
> 
> I hope that Bandai gets us a larger version...and it's The Falcon from Star Wars...With the three landing gear wells.:thumbsup:


I agree. Personal preference -- for me the 5-footer IS the Falcon.

If Bandai does a 1/72, they'd be smart to have the lower hull sides swappable to do either the 3 or 5-gear versions. If they also included both radar dishes, it would be a Falcon-lover's dream come true.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Hunk A Junk said:


> I agree. Personal preference -- for me the 5-footer IS the Falcon.
> 
> If Bandai does a 1/72, they'd be smart to have the lower hull sides swappable to do either the 3 or 5-gear versions. If they also included both radar dishes, it would be a Falcon-lover's dream come true.


I would expect that if Bandai decided to make a 1/72 Falcon, they would use the 'frame/plate' style of construction rather than making two large dishes for the hull. This would allow for even more accuracy to the 5 foot miniature and easily allow building both 3 gear and 5 gear versions.

On that Dragon 1/144 kit, it really looks a couple steps backwards, detail-wise. I note for example they seem to have chosen to mold the mandibles as part of the main hull. 

It would have been thought of as a great kit, 10 years ago. Bandai really raised the bar.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

electric indigo said:


> What, you don't want another, say, 1/144 Falcon kit?


Not really, no. I already have two of 'em (one Fine Molds, one Bandai) and I rarely get more than one kit of the same subject. So until Dragon produces a kit of a Star Wars ship that hasn't already been done in styrene, they won't be seeing any of _my_ money.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

^^I'm totally with you, I forgot the irony tag on my comment...



PixelMagic said:


> I'm convinced that the Dragon model *IS* the 1/144 Fine Molds with a newly tooled dish. I have my Fine Molds right here, and they are identical.


...except that the kit on the photo has the infamous mandible toe-in. And the two boxes that extend from the hull onto the mandibles look different. But yes, the rest of the parts are from the FM kit.

So I guess it's just a showpiece to gather attention. For the FTA version, it also lacks the additional plumbing on the sidewalls.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I have the FineMolds 1/144 almost finished and a Bandai still in the box- if Dragon had made this the ANH version then it would be tempting, but the problem with duplicating subjects is that you need to bring something unique about it to the table to get people really interested. 
I am still waiting to see what their 1/144 X-Wing might look like- it would make a nice display addition for the Falcon.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Understanding all that went into it fully, the Bandai kit is the closest and most accurate kit of the 5' Falcon we have to this date. While I am happy that some guys like the 32"Model, I personally never did, Elongated cockpit, Flat hull...yuch!
> 
> I hope that Bandai gets us a larger version...and it's The Falcon from Star Wars...With the three landing gear wells.:thumbsup:


I wish for a Bandai 1/72 scale as well.

And knowing their engineering abilities, they could do a parts breakdown, that would allow you to build a falcon from each of the films.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

electric indigo said:


> ^^I'm totally with you, I forgot the irony tag on my comment...


Oh, I got the irony/sarcasm. But, y'know, just in case I was wrong...


----------



## Jiver (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm not following at all. Unless Dragon has a license outside of Japan, it's a waste of recources. And even than, it's a pretty difficult task to top Bandai. Vehicles and ships wich haven't been done yet since MPC, would be a far less risky venture.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

I think we can all name a dozen kits that Dragon could've chosen to do that, even with a few detail or proportional flaws, we'd be celebrating instead of bemoaning. Here are a few:

ANH Escape pod
Sandcrawler
Tantive IV
Imperial probe droid
Rebel transport
Rebel cruiser (Medical Frigate)
Bespin Cloud Car
TIE Bomber
Sail barge
Rebel Cruiser (Home One)
A-Wing
B-Wing
Radiant VII
Trade Federation battleship
Naboo cruiser (Queen's starship)
Naboo cruiser (Flying wing)
Naboo Yacht
Anakin's airspeeder
Republic Gunship (movie version)
Super battledroid
Droideka
Naboo star skiff

Choosing to do the same subjects modelers have already seen from a handful of other companies is really a huge missed opportunity for Dragon. Yeah, some on that list are more obscure and niche, but a Tantive or a B-Wing or a TIE bomber right out of the gate would've been home runs.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah- there is a BIG list of subjects which would be great as kit subjects and everyone keeps churning out the same handful each time.
Bandai's promopage with their small box scale kits does show some diversity, I just hope they look at the sales numbers and make larger kits of the ones that do sell well. Trouble is a lot of people wanting a large kit of something are thump'n the chests about how they won't buy the small stuff at all.

Dragon has a great opportunity to make a unique footprint by releasing some subjects never seen in styrene before. Regurgitating the same handful of ships into an already saturated market just in different scales (some times) is not going to help them.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

You just hit four of my top ten wish list kits in styrene there...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

You've brought up a few subjects I'd forgotten about.

An Imperial Probe Droid or a Droideka would be a very nice kit to build. 

Maybe if Dragon can't bring themselves to do them maybe Bandai might do them in the future.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

My theory is that each manufacturer tries to bring Star Wars to his preferred target market, so we have the same subjects in numerous iterations. 

Star Wars fans who buy anything -> Revell
Star Wars fans with a hint of modeling ambition and upwards -> Bandai
Modelers with a love for Star Wars -> Fine Molds
Armor modelers who would also build a Star Wars kit -> Dragon


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Somewhat fuzzy pic of the Dragon Falcon and X-Wing


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

electric indigo said:


> My theory is that each manufacturer tries to bring Star Wars to his preferred target market, so we have the same subjects in numerous iterations.
> 
> Star Wars fans who buy anything -> Revell
> Star Wars fans with a hint of modeling ambition and upwards -> Bandai
> ...


I think you give manufacturers too much credit. In the case of Dragon, I think their sole motivation is, "We needs to gets us some of that sweet sweet Star Wars moola! What ships do the nerds like the most? Yeah, we'll make those! Research? Sure, we'll do research. How big do we need to make the Star Wars logo on the box? There. Done."


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Hunk A Junk said:


> I think you give manufacturers too much credit. In the case of Dragon, I think their sole motivation is, "We needs to gets us some of that sweet sweet Star Wars moola! What ships do the nerds like the most? Yeah, we'll make those! Research? Sure, we'll do research. How big do we need to make the Star Wars logo on the box? There. Done."


"What have other companies sold before?- that is what we will sell too!"


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Regardless of the fuzziness of the photo both the x-wing and Falcon look really off in their proportions. It might just be lens distortion that makes the Falcon's cockpit look too large but the x-wing also looks toylike.



electric indigo said:


> Somewhat fuzzy pic of the Dragon Falcon and X-Wing


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

Xenodyssey said:


> Regardless of the fuzziness of the photo both the x-wing and Falcon look really off in their proportions. It might just be lens distortion that makes the Falcon's cockpit look too large but the x-wing also looks toylike.


Lens distortion doesn't explain why the Falcon's mandibles are parallel or why it's an unholy random mishmash of details from the 5-footer, the 3-footer and the TFA version (and damn that dish is way too big). It actually angers me to look at that picture and know how obviously cynical and uninspired the people who designed these kits must be. No effort or care whatsoever. For the first time, a character's opinion of the Falcon in Star Wars comes true. It's "garbage."


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Hunk A Junk said:


> Lens distortion doesn't explain why the Falcon's mandibles are parallel or why it's an unholy random mishmash of details from the 5-footer, the 3-footer and the TFA version (and damn that dish is way too big). It actually angers me to look at that picture and know how obviously cynical and uninspired the people who designed these kits must be. No effort or care whatsoever. For the first time, a character's opinion of the Falcon in Star Wars comes true. It's "garbage."


It's strange, isn't it? I thought Dragon had a rep for doing better.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

All the more strange since the mandibles are not parallel in the first photo of the kit.










I guess we'll see the final versions of the line at Shizuoka.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

electric indigo said:


> All the more strange since the mandibles are not parallel in the first photo of the kit.


Seriously, WTH? Are they just 3D printing mockups? If so, maybe it gives some hope they'll fix some things before tooling, but even this image shows the schizophrenic details and the too huge radar dish. Honestly, it's disappointing to see such a wasted effort, but I guess it doesn't matter. As long as Bandai is in the game, I know we'll be getting accurate and well-engineered kits from somewhere.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

1/144 AT-ST & X-Wing


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks like Dragon finally got their act together - there's an assortment of models on display on C3 in Tokyo, but no release dates. Photos are a bit blurry to judge the quality of the kits:



















Dragon at C3


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Are they selling individual kits or dioramas as well? That Hoth display had gun turrents and soldiers.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> Are they selling individual kits or dioramas as well? That Hoth display had gun turrents and soldiers.


I was going to say, if they're committed to 1/35 scale, they darn well better do figures and emplacements and small vehicles and such. I'm actually, foolishly, more excited by the idea of packs of rebels and Stormtroopers and such ala Tamiya's Military Miniatures line. 

I know the pictures as not the best but I'm not really feeling much excitement for what I do see. I can't tell what scale the other ships are, those cards are REALLY hard to read, and every one seems to have a 'to be announced' as to price and street date. Not very encouraging. 

I'd buy the heck out of a line of 1/72 hanger accessories however. 

Their Falcon seems exceedingly middle-of-the-road, qualitywise.


----------



## hayabusafmw (Jun 12, 2016)

Never knew dragon released Star wars models


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

hayabusafmw said:


> Never knew dragon released Star wars models


They haven't, yet.


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

That 1/35 scaled AT-AT, AT-ST and Snowspeeder look fantastic. I hope to see more 1/35 scaled kits. The larger scale provides greater detailing. I just hope my limited display space can handle it!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Steve H said:


> It's strange, isn't it? I thought Dragon had a rep for doing better.


Actually, for the last couple of years a good proportion of Dragon's regular military plastic kits have been pretty poor to downright bad. It seems their A team of designers has gone into hibernation. Most of what they have put out are not even "new" kits but kits made up of recycled parts that may or may not really go together, with a minimum of new tooling. The armor kits that used to have nice individual link tracks, metal gun barrels, photo-etch, braided wire tow ropes etc are now mostly all plastic, with no bells and whistles, and the link tracks are replaced by poor rubber band tracks. All at a new higher price. The average new Dragon tank in 1/35 has a US MSRP around $85 or so. And, for junk.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Actually, for the last couple of years a good proportion of Dragon's regular military plastic kits have been pretty poor to downright bad. It seems their A team of designers has gone into hibernation. Most of what they have put out are not even "new" kits but kits made up of recycled parts that may or may not really go together, with a minimum of new tooling. The armor kits that used to have nice individual link tracks, metal gun barrels, photo-etch, braided wire tow ropes etc are now mostly all plastic, with no bells and whistles, and the link tracks are replaced by poor rubber band tracks. All at a new higher price. The average new Dragon tank in 1/35 has a US MSRP around $85 or so. And, for junk.


So at least regarding armor (which was my jam back in the '70s), Dragon took their finger off the number? What I recall, they were the 'as good as and cheaper' alternative to Tamiya for a long time, esp. that time after Tamiya and MRC parted ways and Japan imports sent prices skyrocketing. Because China. 

Now they cost more and 'do less'? Thus making Academy the new 'cheap'? 

Welp, that's why I don't build tanks so much anymore. Used to be under $20 would get you a nice M-60A1. Not anymore. So much for my half-baked idea to bash a M-60 Patton and an M-113 into a team of air-cushion panzer and combat car from Hammer's Slammers. 

Geeze, I remember using pocket money to buy Tamiya MM figure sets all the time...

OOLLLLDDD


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I used to pick up the motorized Tamiya remote controlled tanks at K-Mart for cheap- they have them next to the Aurora Moon Bus kits.

I love the fact Dragon is producing a large scale ATAT with other kits/stuff to help recreate the Hoth Battle scene! That is something that EVERY manufacturer has ignored since the beginning - figures and accessories to display with the subject. The closest we ever came was the Ertl 'Battle of Hoth' set with vehicles which were poorly done and not really in matching scales...

What disturbs me is that Dragon simply did not do their research and get these well known subjects accurate.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Steve H said:


> It's strange, isn't it? I thought Dragon had a rep for doing better.


I guess you haven't seen their Apollo stacks. Space gets no love for accuracy from Dragon.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> I guess you haven't seen their Apollo stacks. Space gets no love for accuracy from Dragon.


I have not, but I seem to recall that 'dreadful' would be the most polite word that might be used. 

I seem to recall some even saying that as rough the old Revell and Airfix Saturn V were, they were actually preferable. That's a huge indictment. 

So they don't give a s**t anymore. Like many companies they know they'll sell the minimum number of kits needed to pay off tooling and development costs so why bother with anything more than cursory accuracy. I mean, their Saturn V stacks DO contain tubes, rocket engines and ribbed bits, right? 

If they sold those kits for like $30, they'd be a huge boon for scratchbuilders like other S-V kits of old but not at, what, hundreds of Dollars? Yeesh. (mind, I'm thinking of the 1/72 scale kits, which should have been glorious, yes?)

bah.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Paulbo said:


> I guess you haven't seen their Apollo stacks. Space gets no love for accuracy from Dragon.


From what I've seen and heard, Dragon's Iron Man 3 kits are more accurate than most of their space kits!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Steve H said:


> What I recall, they were the 'as good as and cheaper' alternative to Tamiya for a long time, esp. that time after Tamiya and MRC parted ways and Japan imports sent prices skyrocketing. Because China.


Actually it is quite the opposite of that. MRC is not known for being a cheap importer/distributor. Much like the now defunct Marco (Mark Up) Polo, they have a reputation for jacking the prices of their proprietary lines.

MRC had jacked Tamiya stuff up so much by the mid 90s that the newer 1/35 armor kits were in the $70 and $80 USD range. That was astounding back then. So, Tamiya didtched MRC and started up Tamiya USA to import themselves. Literally overnight, their kit prices dropped by half. The shop I was working in at the time had to take a big hit becasuse we had a lot of the expensive Tamiya kits on the shelf, and with the new ones coming in at half the price, we had to go ahead and mark the existing kits down to match.

Fujimi kits and later Italeri kits went wayyyyyyy up under MRC too. That is why Italeri left MRC and is now being imported by Hobbico/Tower Hobbies, who also imports Hasegawa kits and who own Revell and Revell Germany. There is now an Italeri USA set up by Hobbico for their kits.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Actually it is quite the opposite of that. MRC is not known for being a cheap importer/distributor. Much like the now defunct Marco (Mark Up) Polo, they have a reputation for jacking the prices of their proprietary lines.
> 
> MRC had jacked Tamiya stuff up so much by the mid 90s that the newer 1/35 armor kits were in the $70 and $80 USD range. That was astounding back then. So, Tamiya didtched MRC and started up Tamiya USA to import themselves. Literally overnight, their kit prices dropped by half. The shop I was working in at the time had to take a big hit becasuse we had a lot of the expensive Tamiya kits on the shelf, and with the new ones coming in at half the price, we had to go ahead and mark the existing kits down to match.
> 
> Fujimi kits and later Italeri kits went wayyyyyyy up under MRC too. That is why Italeri left MRC and is now being imported by Hobbico/Tower Hobbies, who also imports Hasegawa kits and who own Revell and Revell Germany. There is now an Italeri USA set up by Hobbico for their kits.


I will take your word for it, because you were in the trenches doing the job. 

I'm pretty sure I know what happened. Like other importers (such as Horizon Hobby, the wholesale arm of Pony Toy, owned by Uchino International) it seems MRC tied their profit margin to the Dollar/Yen exchange rate and not a flat percent of cost. When the Yen became super stupid strong (or the Dollar weakened, it's not the exact same but close enough) in the early '90s they clearly must have stuck to their 200% profit margin rather than cutting the margin to maintain sales. I'm sure they HAD to take a hit when a $15 kit was suddenly $40 or more. 

MRC was importing Tamiya when the exchange rate was around 250 Yen to the Dollar. It's not hard to see how much money they were making on selling a 1000 Yen kit (retail price NOT wholesale) for around $8 USD. Their wholesale price (FOB Japan from Tamiya's factory) on that 1000 Yen kit had to be roughly $2.40. They would sell that to hobby shops for around $5 depending on discounting. 

(note: Very few Americans understand that many items in Japan are 'fixed price' and it's printed right on the model box. MRC used to sticker over that. It's the numbers following the kit stock number)

The early '90s were a really hard time to be a fan of Japanese imported goods. Even worse if you understood the underlying mechanics. It's not so great now either. I long for the days of at least 150 Yen to the Dollar. 

ETA: And of course seeing MRC and Marco Polo get away with their pricing for a time naturally Importers of other kits (Dragon, Academy) figure that's the new normal and bang, everybody is charging $60 for a damn tank it.


----------

